

Prestel, the Computer Misuse Act, and Prince Philip - parenthesis
http://www.micromart.co.uk/features/article/default.aspx?id=22625

======
ojbyrne
The real question is - what the hell was so special about France - that made
their version of what were called "videotext services" -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minitel> catch on where all the others failed?

~~~
parenthesis
Well, according to the wikipedia article you cite, they gave away millions of
minitel terminals.

~~~
ojbyrne
I'm reasonably sure they did that elsewhere.

